# Quantifying the level of deliberate defaulters



## Brendan Burgess (27 Apr 2015)

I have used an estimate of 20,000 deliberate defaulters.  This is based on my estimate that around 97% of people will be responsible and will pay their mortgage if they can. There are 600,000 mortgage holders so 3% would be around 20,000. 

The lenders provide data themselves and it would be useful to note this in one place. 

* AIB:" 5,500 borrowers have paid nothing at all in over two years"*

This is

From the Ulster Bank Press Release 

"some 2,000 customers neither contribute to their home loan nor discuss this issue with Ulster Bank despite efforts via letter, telephone and in person.  In these situations, the Bank has no choice but to pursue the legal route as a last resort.  "


----------

